# How often do you reseason your humidor?



## Cyrial23 (Nov 30, 2013)

I have 50 count desktop that I bought back in August. I seasoned it, filled it with smokes, all was good as it held at 69-71 RH using boveda packs (72%). As my first Boveda pack started to expire (after more than 6 weeks!), the RH dropped a few points. I replaced the boveda and it dropped a few more points. It's now been fluctuating in the 60-66 range for a month or so. I don't mind that level so much, but it's odd that it dropped like that. I even added an extra humidification source (puck with pre-mixed cigar juice) and it doesn't change at all. I suppose it could be any of the following reasons: 1) I smoked a bunch of my stash and am now less than 50% of capacity; 2) change in seasons - I live in NYC and this all started as cooler weather rolled in; or 3) it needs to be seasoned again. 

Does anyone have any thoughts or advice?


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

I say it is the weather. Ambient RH can have a big impact on little wooden boxes. Mine all go a little lower in the cold months. I don't reseason, I just keep em full and have at least 3 bovedas and some gel stuff in each.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

+1 for colder weather. My 100 count dropped from 65% to 60% RH when the temps started to drop a few weeks ago, even though it was full. I tossed in two extra Boveda packs and it stabilized within a day.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

You might want to recalibrate your hygro. I would check that first. Chances are your humi is fine. It could be the ambient also.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

New puffer here and the RH on both of my humi's have dropped about 4% since I turned on the heat. I have recharged the beads today but it has had little effect so far. They had been purring alone for almost 3 months at 63-65%. I don't think I will have to reseason them, only as a final last resort. I am hoping adding more beads will help stabilize the rh during the colder, dryer winter months. Looks like I might need to recharge the beads more often. I still have much to learn, but am enjoying the bell out of it.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I seasoned my cabinet when I built it 10 or 12 years ago, never gave it any thought since. I keep my beads moist and fan running...all is good.


----------



## Cyrial23 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I forgot to mention I tested the hygrometer before. It held steady at 75. I did the flashlight test tonight and saw a sliver of light the whole way around which makes me a bit nervous. But, it did fine with the paper test...I could almost drag it across the table with the paper closed in the lid. I'm hoping it's just the weather change. That seems the most logical since it still holds humidity, just 5pts less than it did this summer. 

All that said, I'll heed the advice here and probably double up on boveda packs, or use this as a chance to try out beads instead. I've read a lot of good things about heartfelt beads on these forums.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Cyrial23 said:


> Thanks everyone. I forgot to mention I tested the hygrometer before. It held steady at 75. *I did the flashlight test tonight and saw a sliver of light the whole way around which makes me a bit nervous*. But, it did fine with the paper test...I could almost drag it across the table with the paper closed in the lid. I'm hoping it's just the weather change. That seems the most logical since it still holds humidity, just 5pts less than it did this summer.
> 
> All that said, I'll heed the advice here and probably double up on boveda packs, or use this as a chance to try out beads instead. I've read a lot of good things about heartfelt beads on these forums.


It sounds like you probably have some seal problems. An easy fix for this is to use blue painters tape around the cedar slats that keep the lid snug against container. My 50 count humidor is a cheaper one and wasn't equilibrating when the weather dropped, so I used this method and it seems to have helped. I also did it with my 100 count as extra protection. Here is the link to check it out.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/329545-adding-blue-painters-tape-improve-humidor-seal.html


----------



## jcoop (Oct 13, 2013)

I've had the same issue the last few weeks. I have attributed this to the seal. I setup a tupperdor for now and am looking to get a higher quality humidor.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I on both of my 100 stick humidors I put a thin bead of bees wax all the way around on the lip this sealed them up good .

AUSTIN


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

I go through the exact same thing every winter. New cigars could have been boosting your Rh too, so winter could have been a double wammy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cyrial23 said:


> I have 50 count desktop that I bought back in August. I seasoned it, filled it with smokes, all was good as it held at 69-71 RH using boveda packs (72%). As my first Boveda pack started to expire (after more than 6 weeks!), the RH dropped a few points. I replaced the boveda and it dropped a few more points. It's now been fluctuating in the 60-66 range for a month or so. I don't mind that level so much, but it's odd that it dropped like that. I even added an extra humidification source (puck with pre-mixed cigar juice) and it doesn't change at all. I suppose it could be any of the following reasons: 1) I smoked a bunch of my stash and am now less than 50% of capacity; 2) change in seasons - I live in NYC and this all started as cooler weather rolled in; or 3) it needs to be seasoned again.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts or advice?


Sounds like a questionable seal.
To answer your question honestly .
A humidor that is up and running not dormant should never have to be re seasoned.


----------



## Cyrial23 (Nov 30, 2013)

baust55 said:


> I on both of my 100 stick humidors I put a thin bead of bees wax all the way around on the lip this sealed them up good .
> 
> AUSTIN


I haven't worked with beeswax before but this seems like a pretty straightforward solution. I've seen some posts where people just rub it on, some melt and paint it on...one who used a syringe. How did you make it work?
Thanks much


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> I say it is the weather. Ambient RH can have a big impact on little wooden boxes. Mine all go a little lower in the cold months. I don't reseason, I just keep em full and have at least 3 bovedas and some gel stuff in each.


+1. I've got a 50 ct that will stay around 58rh all winter, its all good as it will come back up when the robins return.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sounds like a questionable seal.
> To answer your question honestly .
> *A humidor that is up and running not dormant should never have to be re seasoned.*


+ 1.


----------



## Cyrial23 (Nov 30, 2013)

So I ended up lightly wiping down the lid and the cedar that forms the seal with a 50/50 mix. Closed the top and got to 71 rh in about 45-60 minutes. I'm guessing the pieces that form the seal swelled and filled in a gap. So I definitely have a bad seal, and since I didn't have it this summer. my guess is that it's due to the cold weather and shrinking wood. I'm thinking I can put a strip of painters tape for now, and a heavy dose of beads. Anyone have any other thoughts or ideas? I read on here that it helps to add screws to the inside of the lid in order to pull the cedar that forms the deal closer to the outside. Has anyone had any luck with that? I'm not sure that I want to perform that sort of surgery on the box.


----------



## MidnightRdr (Jul 18, 2012)

What a great idea; I've had the same issue with low humidity and have been contemplating the screw method. Painters Tape works like a charm, and took all of 15 minutes. Within a couple minutes of closure humidity is back on the rise.

MR


----------



## ldman (Nov 8, 2013)

I just installed a Heartfelt stainless humidifier to replace the original sponge type. It's day 2 and my humidity is up to 70%... I'm thinking it's likely due to having high humidity here in the deep south the past few days.. I'm new to this, but I expect to have to keep an eye on my Humidor more than some due to the high humidity we have down here. If it gets to high, I'll take out the cigars and re- season the humidor. I have both a digital and analog hygrometer and they both are on target. I may have put to much water in the humidifier to.... ya never know.


----------

